# Need help, can I chat with someone who recovered?



## ChadTheDeviant (Dec 11, 2019)

I’m desperate. I don’t even know how I’m typing this. What I think is DPDR has literally stolen EVERYTHING from me. Just keeping my eyes open is second by second torment. I wake up in the morning absolutely dumbfounded and confused. The word is blurry and vignetted and it feels like my life takes place in time stamps. No fluidity. I just had a daughter and it doesn’t feel real. Nothing feels real. No emotional connection to anything. When I look in the mirror it feels like I’m standing in a room with a stranger that is staring at me. I’m ruining my family’s life. I don’t feel that I can last like this another week. I’ve had a CT scan of my head, two separate blood tests consisting of a Lyme test, lipid panels etc. ALL NORMAL. All actually GREAT. How could I have fucked myself up this bad? How can this be psychological? I feel like I only exist (barely) as the inner dialogue in my head which I’m constantly questioning cause I’m scared I’ll become schizophrenic or have a psychotic break. Or that I am already or have already. I’ve been to the ER twice, have seen three therapists (including Ben Meijer), two psychiatrists and have a prescription for Lexapro, Prozac (haven’t taken either), Ativan (tried two halves on two separate days, first one MAY have helped with anxiety) and klonopin (haven’t tried). It feels like my head is both completely full of thought, yet completely void of thought I can’t even tell anymore. It feels like every three seconds I have to remind myself of what I was doing, where I am, etc. The only reason I’m even alive and keep moving is because my brain can’t sleep for more than 7 hrs otherwise I would never want to wake up again. Can I PLEASE chat with someone on kik or Skype or something who has fully recovered from this after having symptoms this severe?


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Why don't you try the medication? If you're in such a bad place... maybe it will help?


----------



## Cedric (Jan 10, 2020)

Also, I'd like to point you to the recovery stories section. Many have completely overcome their DPDR with symptoms as bad as or even worse than yours. Myself I had moments where the only reason I didn't kill myself is that that itself seemed pointless as reality itself seemed ruined, but now I'm back to mostly functional and about 70% recovered and still getting better. It's all in your mind, you're still yourself and the world hasn't changed, let the thoughts go as just fake and you'll get better.


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

ChadTheDeviant said:


> Can I PLEASE chat with someone on kik or Skype or something who has fully recovered from this after having symptoms this severe?


I'm sorry to hear you are experiencing this. I can understand how feeling detached from your family must be like hell for you.

I don't have the info you are looking for myself because I haven't fully recovered yet.

So please try below links to find some info. If you see a post from someone you like to talk to, you could click on their name and go to their profile page and send them a message.

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/forum/61-recovery-stories/https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/forum/51-treatment-options/


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Very few who have recovered are active on this site. Most just make a post and leave the site for good. There is a pattern and a path that those who have recovered have followed and the site "anxiety no more" it the best site that have systematised this around the disorder being related to anxiety.https://anxietynomore.co.uk/depersonalisation_and_derealisation/


----------



## midnightorganfight (Jun 12, 2019)

Hey man, I have been DP free for 5 months ish? I know it doesn't sound like long but honest to god, my DP was absolutely crippling. I've had 3 long spouts of dp, they all lasted different lengths and had different triggers. I'm only
On this site as I remembered about it when trying to sleep tonight. Once you feel better, DP doesn't even cross your mind anymore. I used to obsess about how horrible I felt and it was genuinely the worst experience of my life. But once you get out the other side, life is soooo much more beautiful! You can do this. Feel free to message me and I'll try remember to come back ASAP and reply to your post. Also feel free to look at my previous posts and see just how desperate I was, I was convinced I had this super form of DP and I'd be stuck forever. But here I am. If you stay positive and work towards your recovery, you will get better. Only thing that helped me truly was a low dose of anti psychotic medication to control my anxiety and obsessive thoughts


----------

